# Taylor Swift - Toronto June 15, 2013 (Photo)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A few shots from last nights show


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Who wears short shorts?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Great shots. Neat Lester there too.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

thumbs up from me (among other things).


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

blam said:


> Great shots. Neat Lester there too.


thanks for the heads up...
on my third look i did notice that shes playing a guitar...

excellent photos...congrats


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Superb photography skills. And I wish Rebecca would meet with her for a rig rundown.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Nice shots. Is it just me or does she have _very_ long fingers? Bet she could do some crazy jazz chords with those.....


----------

